

Hold shift and hit the minimize button on OS X - lspears

Anyone know why this exists?
======
avree
[http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/108391/whats-the-
be...](http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/108391/whats-the-benfit-of-
using-shift-for-slow-animation-when-subing-windows)

This is why it exists.

~~~
anamexis
That doesn't really explain why it exists.

------
spilk
Steve demoed it during one of the Macworld keynotes, so I don't think it's too
much of a stretch to think it was put there so he could demo the effect. I
recall him minimizing a playing Quicktime window to show that the compositing
window manager was drawing the video in the 'genied' window.

------
hashtag
Does anyone know if there is a way to disable this without turning off the
genie effect altogether? Essentially just remove the slow motion aspect.

------
willcate
Likewise, hold Shift and click the minimized window icon in the dock for the
reverse.

------
blazar
hold shift and do any expose function

------
betadreamer
LOL Awesome

